# Hornets still tweaking roster despite big moves in offseason



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> With three weeks remaining before the Hornets open training camp, General Manager Jeff Bower said he is not finished tinkering with the roster despite the recent additions of Emeka Okafor, Ike Diogu and the re-signing of Sean Marks.
> 
> Bower is involved in talks for a deal, but he declined to give specifics.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-4/1252300828116170.xml&coll=1

It would be cool if they could get rid of Daniels. And Brown. Brown's salary isn't as much but Daniels makes too much given his production. Or perhaps I should say his lack thereof.


----------

